# Whoa Nellie... Ms. Nellie Blossom's journal



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah, I remember those halcyon days of the puppy wanting big dog food, the cat wanting puppy food, and everyone wanting cat food.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well Pia is play bowing outside the puppy pen then bounding off, I figured she would take to the pup quicker. Len just groans and grrs, little man is definitely put out


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's tough no longer being the baby of the family...


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Whoo boy .... This sounds exactly like my sister with her new Havanese puppy. 

There's a reason bitey smart puppies are so adorable. 

❤


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Puppy cute erases the memories of those cold 2 AM trips outside.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww yes, puppy memories. How I miss that time...Not..lol. I love puppies but I don't think I want those sleepless times anymore, especially getting up all hours in the cold and dark to take them out. Fortunately that part ends pretty quickly and you suddenly fine your puppy enjoyment.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, well Miss Nellie sleeps better at work or maybe since we are on day 4


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am thankful for all the information I have gotten here on the forum, it has made Nellie's transition easier on me, because sleep is so important for these little puppies and she is delightful when well rested and fed.
P.S. Nellie is the youngest puppy I have had, nearest in age was Beatrice at 17 1/2 weeks and that is huge difference


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

It sounds likes she’s a smart one, already learning the routine. Still for Beau he is best behaved on weekdays when he knows the routine (and sleeps most of the day), vs. Weekends when he never knows what to expect and we are all busy all day.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It is harder at home with the other animals but they are learning, so I am. Nellie is too much for dogs and cats right now, so I pop Nellie in the pen when I walk the dogs ( she isn't fully vaccinated yet) and I am going to find a way to play with cats still while Nellie is resting.
Funny moment when Ussman climbed into Nellie crate to check it out while she was in her pen.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

New kittie, new puppy, just Wow! Eventually they will hopefully all settle in, like fjm’s crew. I always liked the phrase “three dog night”, meaning on cold nights they added extra , free heating. We couldn’t fit three on our bed with bed hog, Buck. DH’s one dog rule makes sense in our hot climate.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mfmst said:


> New kittie, new puppy, just Wow! Eventually they will hopefully all settle in, like fjm’s crew. I always liked the phrase “three dog night”, meaning on cold nights they added extra , free heating. We couldn’t fit three on our bed with bed hog, Buck. DH’s one dog rule makes sense in our hot climate.


All my critters rolled into one wouldn't quite make one Buck.
I waited until the cats had settled in before I got Nellie.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah the moments, Ussman presented Nellie with a toy mouse


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I remember when I guy I was dating brought my cat a toy mouse....I married him!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Awwwww, Uncle Ussman comes through in a BIG way 😍🤩!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ms. Nellie doesn't even have parasites, a first for me usually they all had a little something.

Now to iron out her sleep schedule, we are getting there.

I have to admit I am smitten, I am not a fan of puppies, yea and I keep getting them. I rather gave an adult or older puppy.
I am socializing her, everyone at work is in love with her. 
This last week she has met no less than 30 new people all shapes and sizes.
Nellie has been safely introduced to the shop dog.
We are doing really well with leash walking inside my workplace, Nellie gallops along.
Have we mastered sit nah, she does come when called.
House breaking is pretty much hit and miss, trying not to let her fail, we will get there.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm impressed with the cats, they are very interested in Nellie, and are hanging close by


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is napping


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is now 3 pounds 15 oz and 10 weeks


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

twyla said:


> Nellie is now 3 pounds 15 oz and 10 weeks


So tiny! 😊💕


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is a hoot, so full of puppy energy.
Very bitey when tired and hungry, realizing that makes everything so much better yep I know I said it before it bears repeating.
Toileting is still at 75% hitting the piddle pads, I probably should be teaching her more but getting understand her needs seems more important to me, sticking to the basics as it's been only two weeks.
Right now Nellie wakes once a night to pee and then I pop her back into her crate and both of us go bask to sleep, no accidents in the crate for a week now.
As for Pia and Lenny, they are getting used to Nellie's presence.
Both cats and dogs are adjusting and are back to the normal selves.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I did Nellie's first home groom this morning, best done when a puppy is tired. Is it perfect no, was it a good experience, it was, Nellie was very good for me.. I would love to do her face and feet but I think that would have been a bit much.
Best investment was the double loop.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She is so very cute! Looks like she will be a petite lil girl! Glad to hear it is all working out well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We are finding our way, Nellie is a galloping Gertie, she loves to run on lead, she is not at all bothered by wearing a harness. It means we are going somewhere, usually visiting g other offices at work and in nice days the back 40.
I am finding Nellie's recall is good

Trying to get her to walk or gallop reliably on my right side.
Nellie is so full of energy, and so very happy
4 pounds 6 ounces at 11 weeks


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If I forgot to mention Nellie's mom is 14" tall and 14 pounds, Dad is 15" tall and 15 pounds, Nellie's breeder said she should be the same size


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

twyla said:


> If I forgot to mention Nellie's mom is 14" tall and 14 pounds, Dad is 15" tall and 15 pounds, Nellie's breeder said she should be the same size


Very convenient size:weight ratio😍


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I used to belong to a yahoo miniature poodle group ages ago and I was told it should be roughly height to pounds.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It was a big evening last night, Lenny was excited by Nellie sniffing her all over and play a little neck bop much like he does with Pia.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have had one tired puppy, yes you, Ms. Nellie Blossom, the last few days, so bitey so wiggly, so like an over tired toddler.
It seems I need to get Nellie better rested, Leash training is going well enough, introductions are going well, Nellie is eating well and she hasn't had an accident in her crate in nearly 2 weeks, so yippee
Onward


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

When I say Nellie is growing right before my eyes, she weighs 4 pounds 11 oz today


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

4 pounds 13 oz and 9 1/2" tall with a 12" chest


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie definitely meets enough people here at work, but she has F.O.M.O., I am enforcing naptime
Oi finally figured out our sleep schedule-ish much happier and easier to deal with Nellie, she is a wild child but I now know where we can start with training, we are learning to sit and the joys of the treat kong.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yesterday was a bit ugly in Nellie town, I tried to have less meal Oi, she is currently fed 5 times a day a lot but she eats only so much but she needs to eat spread out, Ms. Nellie B was bitey and unhappy apparently "starving" and not wanting to sleep, so 5 smaller spread out meals it will remain. 
On the good side Lenny was happy to play with Nellie this morning, slow and steady.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

5 pounds 1 oz, growing before my eyes, no wonder she is hungry
Got her 2nd distemper parvo vaccine and her microchip


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Note to all, Nellie loves people and will run up to anyone and everyone for a pet. Very much a people puppy, a very happy well balanced little dog
Introductions are going well with Lenny and Pia, and I will admit is a bit much for them at times so short interactions, no more than a few minutes are going well, Pia does correct Nellie when she gets too bitey, which is a lot but Nellie is learning.

Leonard is much happier and does correct Nellie appropriately now when she pushes to far with the bitey, I could see where he couple tipple into too far too aggressive reactionary but so far it was just once and Pia corrected Leonard that time for being too rough.This behavior isn't new for Pia, she will correct Leonard for breaking certain house rules just some teeth baring and inserting herself in between.
Nothing horrid just dogs being dogs, carefully supervising adult dog and puppy interactions, letting the sort themselves to a point but not letting puppy to overwhelm them.
Phew so far so good.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good management and teamwork


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pia sounds like Sophy - firm but fair. It helps so much to have a dog teach canine etiquette - a friend would not let her older female tell the new pup off when he got obnoxious and regretted it later when he started bullying the older dog. These lessons are better learned young before the puppy licence runs out. Poppy was more at the chase-across-the-room-snarling-at-the-first-infraction end of the spectrum, and I have to say that Freddy learned to leave her alone very quickly!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks fjm, that reassures me I am on the right path. First time with having a young puppy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

and the first 4 weeks flew by
and....
Nellie reminds me so much of Beatrice in personality as a puppy, I know Nellie is not Beatrice but wow the similairities are crazy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoa Nellie
Somebody threw your water dish on you?
And you're not happy about being blown dry


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie sleeps six to seven hours at night, or through the night, 8:30 or 9:30 pm to 3:30 am, which is good enough for me, tucked bCk in her crate within the hour for a nao.
I am in love with Nellie, takes me a bit to feel comfortable with a puppy, with Nellie I feel at peace, is everything perfect heck no.

I am finally getting to know my girl, my goodness she will keep me busy.

Nellie is edging into where she doesn't want to be carried any more, can't blame her the world is big and exciting, she gies for her 3rf parvo distemper shot on the 25th just have to make until then to walk Nellie around the complex, and work well we do have a back yard and Nellie just started going out there for a bit or a run, ramble or walk depending on the second, we now leash walk from the car into the building and I guess as Nellie, nearly jumped out of my arms yesterday, demanded walking back out to the car.
The back yard is so fascinating to Nellie so many noises, big trucks, planes and birds overhead, yesterday we went in and out of the pharmacy to pick up my medication and in and out of the pet store to pick up cat food, carried of course, oh how Nellie loved greeting people.
Nellie curious, at the moment completely fearless
Growing
Growing
Too big to be weighed on the kitchen scale we have gained 2 pounds or 5 1/4 pounds, we are 9 3/4" tall and walking well and proud on the leash these days


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is busily chewing a chew, Len is snuggled next to me, not bad
Pia is behind me
Peace is a happily gnawing puppy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoa Nellie, Apparently little Ms. Nellie sleeps better with a white noise machine, I have one at home and it appears I need one for work, it will be here tomorrow.
we are fussy about food, likes wet food topper mixed with the dry kibble. This is a bit of a problem because of Pia's diet, I will figure it out, but the girl is hungry and just shark bit me for the first time and drew blood, I can't blame her again she is hungry and growing, and starting to teethe.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

teething mmmm
split elk antlers make it all better


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Major teething.. FOMO puppy not sleeping.... sooo hungry... bitey bitey


flipped back ears
one fly away ear
looking like an aircraft ready for flight

one saucy puppy

delivery of one white noise generator pending

getting bigger by the minute


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Ahh I remember the days well. I don't envy you. 😂


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

MMMM white noise generator here, quiet/sleeping puppy ( not looking)
weirdest thing I feel more prepared for Nellie than I ever did for any of my other pups, so much less stressed, I think it helps she comes with me to work everyday although that is wearing in other ways. Yesterday was not fun but silly me forgot teething starts at 12 weeks soooo
onward


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is awake again, pottied, chowed down and is happily chewing a chew, I will take an hour and a half nap for my saucy girl. 

Nell is getting tall though measuring here is tricky cause ya know wiggly. 
I have measured her at 9 3/4" ish, might be taller or shorter and she is now 5 pounds 6 oz, she is a tank compared to my toys, very solid compared to 6 pound Leonard. We are up to 15 minutes of hang out time with the grown up dogs.
Nellie loves outside, doesn't care if it's cold, wet or whatever. 
When well rested Nellie is a happy little thing, training is going along doing well enough by my expectations


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gonna need a towel
Nellie don't care if it's cold and wet because weeeeeee
We gave been practicing recall at work, big enough building for that and not worry. Outside we run in circles on the lead.

The white noise generator has allowed Nellie to nap, when my niece visited this past weekend I found out Nellie will nap in her pen if I sit next to it. 

Nellie slept through an incredibly scary moment yesterday, I was driving home on the highway changing lanes at an interchange my car got clipped by a heavy duty pick up truck trying to last second not miss the exit, my Side mirror was smacked breaking it, so the mirror was dangling. I was incredibly lucky that was all that happened. Idiot drove off too.
Oi just miss the exit

So much to be grateful for


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Yikes I’m glad you’re okay! It makes me crazy when people do that. Just take your lumps and pay more attention next time!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The fun begins
Lenny just had a major session with Nellie


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

bitey face!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Busy week
I keep forgetting that Nellie is a hungry pup, basically only time I get shark teeth.
9 3/4" tall ish and 5 pounds 9 ounces.
Nellie feels like a tank compared to Len,.

Nellie still fights sleeping, white noise generator helps alot, think she going through a stage as she us a bit unhappy if I walk away during nap time.
Training at work is better (no one really there) as compared to home, so many fuzzy friends, cats and dogs she wants to play with, so so popped and Pia in the pen, we all practiced sitting for a tasty bit.
Nellie is still considered a bit of a pest but big little brother Lenny is suddenly thrilled to have another playmate. We will get there.

Usually I am to blame if I am not getting through to Nellie, either she hasn't slept enough or ate enough, so many small meals cannot get her to eat more at meal time.
Teething
Teething
Teething
Elk antlers, nylabones, Teething toys oh my
At home
At work
And in the car
Happier Nellie
Still sleeps through the night no accidents in the crate for 4 weeks, still 75% there with toileting, it's the seconnd piddle after the first I cannot predict, Nellie likes to pee outside.

Nellie loves to be down when we are outside not always possible, 3rd parvo/distemper shot is Friday, so closer to done. I feel more comfortable letting Nellie romp outside at work than at home, the condo complex.
Nellie loves running through the grass
Nellie loves running in the building at work, recall sessions are going well indoors.

We have airplane ears 

Woooo


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well well who knew, Nellie isn't a true fan of her puppy food, she does however love the all stages food the big dogs eat. 
Hello happy puppy
Guess I am going to mix until the puppy food is gone because she gobbled the mix of both down.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

twyla said:


> Well well who knew, Nellie isn't a true fan of her puppy food, she does however love the all stages food the big dogs eat.
> Hello happy puppy
> Guess I am going to mix until the puppy food is gone because she gobbled the mix of both down.


Sundae is the same way. She can’t get enough of the all stages food Phoebe eats (she does get some daily), but doesn’t really like the large breed puppy food I have her on. Thankfully the bag is nearly gone so I’m going to start moving to more of a 50/50 ratio and then put her back on the all stages food. She is also much less bitey when she’s eaten well!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Certainly a good thing for me, I started with the all stages food as a training treat recently with the hope Nellie would tolerate it and she has, all stages is smaller and crisper, the puppy food slightly bigger and slightly harder.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

"[A]ll stages is smaller and crisper, the puppy food slightly bigger and slightly harder."

Switching Ty to an all stages kibble at 5+ months totally solved his "picky" eating - he just didn't like the size/texture of the puppy food.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is the first pup that I have had that didn't scarf down each meal, think that has changed.
Ms. Nellie Blossom, is poodle 8 after Baby, Flower, Fannie, Cappuccino, Princess Beatrice, Miss Pia Maria and Mr Leonard Pink.
4 pups and 3 adults before Nellie, a passle of poodles and Nellie is related to 3 of them, neat legacy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Fussy
Fussy
I want dry food
I want wet food
wait I want to play
I am hungry
I am teething
what is this sleep you talk about
start the Nellie Pup refrain again

or Nellie is finally settled into her crate eating dry kibble I put in the bottom

She slept and ate well yesterday
today is another day 
weeeee


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Need to add to the diddy
Fussy
Fussy
I want dry food
I want wet food
wait I want to play
I am hungry
I am teething
I gotta poo
I gotta pee
what is this sleep you talk about
start the Nellie Pup refrain again 



whoa Nellie
Whoa Nellie
we start the song all over again

one would think I am going nutty over this, not really she is just a puppy after all. If I am truly tired I just pop her in her pen, and take a break either by laying down, taking my other pups for a walk or something that will take me away for a little bit.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I was retired til I got puppies 😉


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I was retired til I got puppies 😉


Me too 👌💕!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not retired... nor have I had children but oh my sometimes. Nellie is going through a phase where she doesn't want to sleep and there is the "DO I need to eat?" I am thinking her massive growth spurt is waning.. har har... big dog food ( all stages food) it is, doesn't even like it mixed with the puppy food.
PS someone likes to chase and catch her tail


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Cue "Yackety Sax" 
oh man I secretly wanted another dog like Beatrice and I got one, oh Nellie is going to keep me bbusy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Apparently food is better in a puzzle toy, Nellie is figuring it out quickly


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention socializing is going well, there exposure to lots of sights and sounds at work, yesterday It was a fire alarm test, Nellie started but recovered well, it was the mam walking around with a ladder that caused some concern.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is 6 pounds not sure how tall.
Nellie can sit, lay down and sit back up and recall is going well so long as there are not many distractions.
Nellie and Lenny are playing for one short period once a day, Pia ignores Nellie at the moment, as in you are too busy for me little one.
I am successfully getting Nellie to nap regularly will see if will continue at work. grooming is going well enough but goodness she does have to be a bit sleepy as in fresh from a nap tired. Not a fan of having her head messed with along with her feet, just gotta be quick and it isn't perfect.
Boy is she hungry switching to puzzle feeding has worked the last four days so yippee.
Nellie is saucy, toileting to a pee pad is about 90% no accidents in her crate for about 6 weeks, Nellie will pee outside at work, have to wait until she has all her shots to walk her outside at home.


for those with new pups who read this thread, raising a puppy is work, I love Nellie to bits and will train, housebreak her to get the adult dog I want but puppies are work and can be very frustrating if you can't accept that it all takes time.

Nellie and I will get there, do I wish we were farther along sure, do I wish she got on famously with my other dogs from the moment she came home, oh yeah.
On ward


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

"But mama said you can't hurry love
No you just have to wait
She said love don't come easy
It's a game of give and take
You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
You gotta trust, give it time
No matter how long it takes"


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm, no truer words spoken or sang


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh my my Nellie, Nellie
Nellie don't wanna sleep
Nellie don't wanna sleep today
Cuz she sees the dogs in back
Cuz she sees people in back
Oh my my Nellie don't wanna sleep
Cuz the world's too exciting

Whoa Nellie
Hey Nellie you need ta sleep
Cuz no big dogs like clazy sleep deprived puppas

Whoa Nellie busy, nosy girl
Hey Nellie
Oh my Nellie
Sandman is gonna hit you with a truck
tonight I am gonna keep you up
You silly happy love the world pup


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is 10 inches tall


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie learns







youtube.com





Apparently Nellie is learning... I was wondering, hoping, oddly enough not stressed about if she was, figuring we would get there.
Yeah she had a shred fest with tissues too part of (oddly enough) of leaving the pee pad alone.
Yup still high energy with her naps
Up to a cup of food a day.
I am having fun as you can tell


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

getting big


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A switch has been flipped
Someone listens pretty darn well when no one is around
Nellie can sit
Nellie can lay down
Nellie can get up again
Nellie like to go on walks around the building at work
Otherwise
Nellie wants the big dogs to play
Nellie those big dogs say nay
Nellie wants to say hay to everyone, but they are busy busy but eventually come to see the wiggly woo
Nellie no more with the bitey, people and dogs no like, so it's licky loo and wiggly woo
Nellie is happy to have a nap in the warm comfort of her crate.
Nellie loves the all stage food dished up in a puzzle
Weeee


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A full body groom including sanitary trim today, a win. Was Nellie perfect no but she was tolerant of the whole process, still need to trim her top knot but it was a major win. 

Nellie is 16 weeks tomorrow, her personality is blossoming, haha.
Nellie is so fearless, so sweet and so happy, even Pia has relented and played a bit with Nellie.

I spend my time amusing, teaching and training Nellie, the older dogs get a lot of benefits, as in extra training treats and alone time with me.

All training goes out of Nellie's head if there are other people and other dogs by (not L & P) so not great but much better.

The only place we go for walks outside is work, Nell gets her last puppy shot on Friday, so yippee, so many exciting places await us.

Woo hoo
Onward

I was so heart broken
I felt so cheated when I lost Beatrice
I still do
But having Ms. Nellie Blossom has done wonders for me


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is 6 1/2 pounds, 10 ish inches and has a 13 inch chest.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I got Nellie a big girl harness, she is going to out grow her current one soon


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Blossoms!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is quite saucy, oh my goodness she loves everyone... except me ... well I am enforcer of rules and behavior, which is okay.
We have just mastered fetch I did however get accidently bit which ended the game last night, my fault playing the same way I play with Lenny who knows how to be gentle. 
Nellie makes me laugh as she figures out how to be good, she does try and has less of a shark mouth finally. 
Nellie can sit
Nellie can lay down
Nellie can get up 
Nellie can go up up on her tippy toes to get a treat
Leash manners with a bouncy Nellie are sometimes tricky
we are working on sitting during our walks, not getting that instead she lays down so kinda sorta what I want because she stops but not quite.
Nellie is a squirmy soul in my lap, we need practice being more patient we will get there, don't want to extinguish her spirit just mold it.

Nellie has slipped her harness twice now, both times entirely my fault expecting a puppy to deal with a hooded sweater over her face for too long, again my fault I now run the leash up through the head hole so it doesn't happen again... yep sillly hooman. Only two of my poodles ever slipped their harnesses, Fannie and Pia for similiar reasons not liking the pull of the leash whilst I attended something else. Luckily no harm except the one time Pia panicked at particularly noisy vehicle we both went tumbling.

Funny thing is I think Nellie is older than she is because of her size, yeah same size as my other knuckas Pia and Len. Nellie is still a baby, a big baby that still has to grow


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Always forget to add 10 1/4" tall


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fetch







youtube.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such an adorable bounce and pounce!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rose n Poos. That video clip sums up my happy, jolly girl


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My goodness we are approaching an age I am so familiar with, right now I am amazed by who Nellie is, so fearless so friendly and so happy.
Pia and Lenny are tolerating her in short spurts daily which is pretty good, I know realize how lucky I had been with past poodles, after a few weeks and they were buds for life, I think that will be any day now until then we are all doing okay. 
Not forcing a thing has always worked between the critter crew, plus I needed Nellie more than the other poodles do.
I was worried I wouldn't know what to do, how to raise a young puppy, older puppies I finally got down but a young one hoky moly wasn't so sure.
So I decided not to worry
Nellie is healthy
Nellie is growing
I can't wait to take Nellie places, I mean do take her loads of places but none have her 4 on the floor 
Now that she is older, I can leave her home in her pen, we are up to two hours but I was just upstairs grooming Finn the neighbors dog.
Of course there is the daily bit where I go walk Pia and Lenny.
Nellie is still fighting sleep but more often than not she will whine and want to lie down in her crate, so a win.
Training is going well


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Final puppy shot done
Woo hoo
Nellie is as tall as Pia and weighs more than Lenny, it was cute the gals at reception at the vet, thought she was done growing nope not just shy of 17 weeks.
Nellie has been so good at work, yes she whines a bit if I walk out of the room if she is dozing, barks if she is in her pen, not a lot just enough to say hey you left.
I have been busy at work, sometimes crazy busy but Nellie and I are coping well, 
I felt a bit nuts bringing her home when I did but being am to bring her to work has been a God send. 
Nellie is such a happy dog, so fearless, so brave and so friendly, don't get wrong I love both Pia and Leonard oh good I do,, but Nellie is a bit of sunshine and fresh breeze, after a long sad period.
There was a long play session session this morning and one last night, Nellie is learning to be a bit more gentle with Len and Pia.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel - sometimes you just need the joy and chaos that only a new life can bring.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks fjm, that is a nice way to put it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Someone slept from 7 pm to 7 am and doesn't want her 5 pm nap and so very hungry today after a few days of meh. So Nellie has eaten a cup of food today and so very saucy...apparently no one told her she might be sleepy after a vaccine, I am sleep I had a long week so we are playing with the flirt pole fishing for poodles


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh my
Nellie is over 10 1/2" tall too wiggly for more than that and 6 3/4 pounds, very much a tank compared to my other poodles.
Walking on the leash is going well, she stops when I do, which is excellent in my book and is staying to my right side, will lay down when asked to sit during our walks soooo needs a little work.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is doing well despite my being very busy with work, I am basically forced to take breaks to tend to Nellie's need net result is I am less stressed yet the work still gets done in a timely fashion.
We play a lot fetch, do leashed and Leash dragging walks, sitting on command is happening more often.
Working through distractions, not do much because people, dogs and well there is that very interesting window puppy ( loads of glass in the building).
Still not big on napping during the day, Nellie will rest in her crate, the white noise generator has been super helpful in keeping all the distracting noises at bay.

Nellie is independent and a little too friendly.

Tuesday I can start walking her around the complex, which will be a wonder of sights and smells for Nellie, I do walk her inside and outside at work there is a lot less or rather different sights and smells, basically trucks, overhead planes and lots of delivery drivers.

Here in the complex there are lots of cars and dogs.

It has been vastly different raising Nellie than my other puppies, they came to me later so Nellie is farther along in training which seriously don't know how I managed that with Nellie, it's only been the last few weeks that things are clicking.
Funny I think my whole approach of we will get there and the mere fact Nellie can come work with me daily has done wonders.

Everytime I think Nellie and I have a problem some how we manage to muddle through, right now it's getting Nellie to let me look in her mouth, she is just not having it and trimming the back of her topknot, not liking the sound of it.

Previously it was face trimming

Still in process is feet trimming and nail clipping, I got through both in one session yesterday.

There are moments of silliiness like Nellie rolling over inside her sweater and her not panicking at being a poodle worm.

Does Nellie drive me crazy with puppy antics yup this weeks is digging up and under the linoleum under her pen, just means she needs a nap.

Has Nellie been fickle about about what she eats yup, does it drive me crazy, a little.
I just remember she is teething
Up until now I have fed Nellie strictly dog food, I offered her a bit of raw veg, it cause lip curling nibbly teeth face...or ew face

Oh my Nellie


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie likes peanut butter, I have given her limited ingredient treats, because ya know Pia.

It's funny today she whined be because she really wanted a nap in her crate, why you may ask isn't the crate attached to her pen? Day one she figured out how to get on top of it. 

Other wise she respects the pen, Nellie is now big enough to get out if she wanted too.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is wearing her big girl harness
Tooth fairy has been visiting, although Nellie is disappointed there were no treats left.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie grew
11" and 7 pounds now and basically spitting out baby teeth


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Cold weather, holidays are hard on a puppy

Nellie did want to sleep so slept from 7 p.m. to midnight I woke up because I had to pee so made sure Nellie could do the same, then she slept til 6am didn't want breakfast but went back to sleep after a pee and a poo. 
So at 8:30am it was breakfast and 9:00 am 2nd breakfast and 11:30 lunch, near noon it's 2nd lunch one very hungry girl. 

last two days Nellie has eaten less most likely due to teething, best part is I can tell she is hungry because she carries around her foodbowl.
Silly girl


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

7 pounds 6 ounces at 19 weeks
time is flying by

adding 11 1/4" tall


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie ate so much yesterday bit wanting to eat as much today uff da


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie isn't wanting to eating so much, silly girl teething like mad those girl girl teeth are coming in

Doesn't wanna nap after being home for the holidays when I made Nellie nap a lot

we are enjoying the warmer weather Nellie is nekkid boucing through the grass... boing boing

Since no one is at work this week, zoomies through the building

Nellie is having a blast wrestling with little big brother Lenny occasionally sissy P will join in

About 95% there with pee pad training and outside will be a level up, frigid temps delayed my plan ... winter puppies Nellie is my 5th seriously what am I thinking   

Nellie is a wonder to watch, to her the world is a marvelous place with marvelous things and marvelous people, general training is coming along far from perfect but we are getting there. I am enjoying her, she is learning things that are important to me and she is happy, bubbly and learning on her own curve, I need to work on her staying from under foot.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

At little excitement today, the fire alarm went off at work, followed by the fire Marshall showing up, then a fire truck, Nellie wasn't bothered at all by the shrieking noise or people in their big bulky uniforms or the.big truck.
Nellie is fearless and curious


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So happy Nellie handled it all so well today. Here, and I'm certain most places now, our firefighters include pets and this may have become a great socialization opportunity for you 😀.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Bigger than brudder Len and sissy P


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

twyla said:


> At little excitement today, the fire alarm went off at work, followed by the fire Marshall showing up, then a fire truck, Nellie wasn't bothered at all by the shrieking noise or people in their big bulky uniforms or the.big truck.
> Nellie is fearless and curious


I trust everything was OK?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I trust everything was OK?


The fire department didn't find anything amiss, my coworkers and I also made sure no sprinkler pipes ruptured because of the frigid weather as well. I thought it was best they came, our alarm company was notified of the fault as well.
Nope no burnt toast or faulty machinery either


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie has puppy sasquatch feet so much hair and she's a kicker, so I pulled the hair up from between the toes to trim instead as she hates the mere act of shaving between the toes. 
Trimmed her nails and accidently quicked one, oops time to switch to the dremel, I will work with Nellie like I did Lenny, loads of talking to during and loads bribery always after we are done. 

Happier times for Nellie I relented and got a bully stick for her, good for her teething. Pia and Lenny both try to swipe it, bully sticks give Pia diarrhea sooo it will go to work on Tuesday.

I cannot believe how much time have flown by, Nellie will be 20 weeks tomorrow or 4 1/2 months.

Nellie is one happy happy girl.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoa Nellie
Don't wanna sleep
Don't wanna eat
Too excited so many people to see
Work is fun to go to
Loads of people there she missed
But the minute we hit home
Hungry
Hungry
Hungry
Ate
Ate
And ate
Napping now
Silly girl
7 1/2 pounds still and 11 1/4" still
Puttering around outside with new sites and sounds
stairs are scary
Moving cars are weird


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

14 1/2" chest


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay
I got the Nellie blues
She is making me crazy with not wanting to eat consistently and she gets wild when she doesnt eat regularly.

I am tired and stressed because of work 


don't get me wrong I love Nellie to bits but I don't like fussy finicky eaters, I will not cater to such behavior much longer, nothing wrong with the food either Pia and Lenny eat just fine. 

Nellie is obviously hungry, but the must be heated (wet food), dry food food has to have a topping or be whirred in a food processor mixed with hot water. 

My last ditch effort will be to feed Nellie with her siblings 

I am losing patience 

Am I wrong?
Is it the teething?
Growth spurts causing waxing and waning hunger
Nellie is indeed very very hungry days
There days she happily eats
Or just because doesn't want to sleep regularly
Bacj to back Holidays have made her have a bad case of FOMO, so she is just wild and wiggly

I am just exhausted and have little patience left, I finally got her to eat I popped her in her crate and she is resting or sleeping(not looking)

I am just shot today

I will muster more patience, but right now my back is spasming and I want to sleep a week.

but in the end, 
at the end of my rant

All this is really

One tired and fussy puppy
One tired achy Momo


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I can empathize. Kukla was a terrible eater as a puppy. I worried a lot about how he seemed to go for days without eating more than one or two bites. I tried different proteins and different brands. He would seem to like a particular food, then suddenly refuse to eat it. I found it mystifying and exhausting. In retrospect, I suspect his appetite was waxing and waning as he started and ended growth spurts.

The good news is that Kukla is now a great eater and isn't fussy at all. I'm hoping that as Nellie ages, she will turn into a good eater, too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like teething and a bit of everything else to me - a splash of warm water to soften kibble and a hint of competition from L and P may go a long way to resolve things. And, of course, sleep - you are sore and stressed and you are both tired and winding each other up towards crossness (been there, done that...), and no one wants to eat when they are feeling like that.


----------



## Jh poodle joy (7 mo ago)

You of course know this being the experienced poodle momo you are, but Nellie is growing well and is happy, she is no doubt, being a poodle, trying things out to see how things go.......I would also add of 17 years between mpoo puppies I had forgotten just what the puppy stage was like......Teddy was a very picky eater in terms of quantity, but we stuck with it.....he grew "with the curve" .....and is now a good size and weight......read lively power pack.....I have no doubt that the lovely Nellie will be the same. In the meantime take a moment for yourself and relish the calmness of the rest of "the family" ......


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone,
I know we will get there

Artthh yesterday was long couple that with even longer drive home (took an hour and 10 minutes usually just 45 minutes)
Nell ate half her breakfast, better lthan the last two days of nope, Len and Pia are reaping the rewards of a little bit of extra breakfast.
I whirred up more food for work for Nellie

I slept better, world is a bit worrying for me, need to watch a little less news. 
I am under a lot of pressure at work, but am letting supervisors know, I have been lacking personnel, so a new guy started Monday.

Ooph da

My coworker who was helping me all day yesterday, took Nellie breaks and played with her, pretty funny when he climbs into her pen.

Nellie is truly a blessing, she really is a good girl 
Yesterday just got to us both, last night Nellie slept 10 hours, and is better this 🌄 morning.

Onward


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am back to feeding smaller meals more often and I have a happy puppy plus I remembered to bring her bully stick

traffic reroute and longer trip was cause by a bus rolling over on the interstate


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Breakfast 4am
2nd breakfast 7am
10:30 or Elevenzies
2nd lunch 2pm
Dinner 4:30pm
Maybe a 7pm meal but not always 

4 Bigger meals are not enough
Shocking how happy she was, napped happily
Sorry Nellie, thought you were ready


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow
In one month 
Nellie grew 1" taller, 1 1/4 pound heavier and 1 1/2" on her chest
Whole Lotta growing
Now that I am better rested and Nellie is better rested too

The eating thing that was annoying me so, I have figured out

Nellie just eats smaller meals, yeah thinking bigger dog bigger meals ... ah nope

Nellie didn't eat breakfast but she did eat at 7:30 pm last night, she just seems to eat every three hours when awake

Nellie goes to bed at 8pm and wakes at 4 or rather I wake her when I get up for work, Nellie will pee, poo and sometimes eat and go back to sleep, eat then play, or just play

Going to let Nellie be Nellie, she is not being fussy she is just growing, teething and being a puppy, different than all my other puppies because Nellie is Nellie, not a toy but a mini with a lot more growing to do.

Her weight can vary by roughly 5 oz, I call that the poop weight, Nellie is between 7 pounds 6 oz and 7 pounds 11 oz now, depending when you weigh her









Rare moment when her ears aren't flipped back or looking like a fighter jets wings

Whoa Nellie


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

"let Nellie be Nellie" - such wise words!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just got Nellie bigger chews, she is happier gnawing on a big bully stick (something Pia cannot have) in her pen, I got her a bigger himalayan chew and another bigger elk antler.
I hand fed her this morning, basically a roulette between Pia and Leonard, Nellie git most of the food, or flashing back to my youth Bugs Bunny like, one for you and one for me , two for you and ine two for me

I am still tired, but am lounging while Nellie gnaws on her chew in her penand Pia and Lenny gnaw on their next to me on the couch.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

And just so you know whirred kibble softened with warm water is even better on a plate

Or rather easier to eat off of, sorry Nellie

Adapt and adjust

Nellie will be 21 weeks Monday

I once again have a ball dog

My first poodle Baby was crazy for the small squeaky Kong balls

Nellie is very happy today and so much less stressed, well rested, poor baby was just hungry, and me being tired misread it all.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Always learning growing and adapting. So glad you and Nellie are feeling better today!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, we are both feeling a lot better


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Forgot to mention Nellie met a vacuum at work, okay heard it wasn't happy about it and she used her big voice 😳.

Nellie has seen and heard the vacuum at home it was fine but the one at work was loader and also making Baker bark too.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am hand feeding 🙄 some meals
Nellie will eat off plates just not enough
But I did manage to get in 4 meals roughly 1/2 cup of food in all and Nellie is happy and calmer. 

I don't know if I should worry, Nellie is obviously hungry, I cannot look at her teeth she won't let to see if there is an actual issue,

I am thinking of Lenny's double rows of teeth , he never refused food though or had trouble eating.

It's a puzzle 

I know Nellie has a lot of growing to do still


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Not gonna worry, Nellie let me look at her fine teeth, she has all her adult incisors, no swelling, but she has her ears flipped over or rather fighter jet wing ears.
A little readIng to reassure myself that poodles are late bloomers.

So more chews for Nellie girl


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If the incisors are in could the canines be troubling her? Freddy's were a nuisance to him for some time before they eventually fell out. Perhaps that is why she prefers to lap from a flat plate rather than bite food up from a deeper bowl. Poor Nellie - sore teeth are Not Fun.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks fjm, I find it reassuring that you went through something similar with Freddy, you are probably right about her canines


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is quite happy, sleeping or resting well, slept 8 pm to 5 am. Feeding still a bit of a struggle but I am managing to get enough food in her to stave off crazy puppy.

Fetch is awesome now that a ball is involved, we went to the vet to pick up Pia's meds, Nellie was a perfect little girl, first time she was down on the floor there.

Happy fun time playing with Lenny morning and night.
Nellie has been earning supervised roaming at home , there were to many variables with thr other poodles and cats, I know it seems late but Nellie has been roaming the halls at work since was 8 weeks old, so I didn't deprive her much.
I have hoped so much that things would go well and I am glad I went slow with Pia and especially Lenny, they both love Nellie.

Nellie has started toileting outside, I am starting to get her to reliably pee outside in the mornings, the afternoon well that is on me, we will get there. We are about 98% on the pee pads. Nellie has never had an accident at work, she may have missed the pad in the pen but she is doing so well, and hasn't had an accident and home either.

Sometimes I feel like I am being lax, as in she should be farther along but I am consistent and that is working for me.

I cannot believe she is 21 weeks old, officially 5 months old on Sunday, so wow


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie is at the emergency vet

ah it has been a Rollercoaster couple of days,

Went from happy,

to not wanting to eat

One shaky subdued puppy

I know my Nellie something was very wrong, left work in the of doing 2022 inventory for my company, Mid trying to finish a massive build that keeps changing

I called the Emergency vet, one I have used in the past and only 15 minutes away

I have amazing bosses and supervisors, told them I had to go , and off I went

I thought she might have hypoglycemia, rarer in larger pups but still possible, maybe ate something she shouldn't, she had been playing fetch it the hall, I roll it down the rug she scampers after it, what ever was going on she was shaking and feeling poorly

I am glad I persisted,

So I left my girl there

With one saliva gland abscess

I returned to work 3 hours later

I couldn't go home I would be crazy

A 45 minute surgery

A very good prognosis given over the phone

I had an appointment to pick up Nellie at 8pm so I stayed at work doing inventory, which is mostly in the computer until 7pm, I got gas in my car, a bite if crappy fast food then off the retrieve Nellie we got home at 9pm I was told I could feed her right away after all her medications,
Rimaldyl, gabapetin and amoxicillin. Nellie was subdued but ate, peed and pooed and went bed.

I had trouble sleeping, bad heart burn far too much excitement far too many memories of my past poodles, so much heart ache and heartbreak on how I could have such bad luck

this too will pass,

Just that one silly stupid scary story that happened to your puppy

this time I got a pass

My sweet baby girl will be okay
Better than okay she foing be back too that happy whirlwind of youthful joy


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Glad to hear it all worked out.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I think we all were holding our breath along with you and are so happy for this outcome!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad all is well - that stomach grinding, heart hurting anxiety is all too familiar. The more we love them the greater the worry for their well-being, and more especially so with babies.

Here's to the happy whirlwind - I hope she is back to full bounce very soon!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I hope you and the dogs get to have a relaxing weekend now. With bouts of whirlwindish Nellie-play!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nellie still a bit subdued, mixed with bouts of bouncy puppiness... Lenny is upset by Nellie's cone hopefully that is all. 

We got up at 4am Nellie pee and pooed, I gave her all the morning meds, general puppy fussiness about the whole procedure and then we all lay on the couch and dozed watching "Death in Paradise" all dogs and cats.
Nellie ate breakfast later around 9am, which is good and more than she has been also good.

I have been sporadically doing housework, laundry and putting away dishes. Nellie has been playing, watching me and been napping a little more which is to be expected.

I continue to be amazed by little Nellie, despite being in discomfort and in pain she was still sweet and happy.

Now for so more napping


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It is such a joy to watch Nellie eat

Nellie doesn't like to be pilled, tomorrow I will crush them up and mix them in a bit if water and syringe it in, I can do her liquid Amoxicillin easily, cannot blame her being mouth shy

Bonus she is easily eating 9 oz or just over a cup of food


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We do Scrummy Medicine for all the animals every morning. Poppy is such a little gannet that she will swallow absolutely anything if it is wrapped in chicken or some other special food - when I realised how useful that can be I started giving the others a scrap of chicken too, and then wrapping Sophy's YuMove and Freddy's Vetzyme in chicken to get them used to the idea of pills. Sophy, ever the problem solver, will wiggle the chicken round in her mouth and spit out the halved YuMove if I don't wrap it very thoroughly but smaller tablets are no problem, and on the odd occasion they need medicinal pills they are delighted - more chicken! Once Nellie's mouth has healed it may be worth having a daily "medicine" game ready for the next time.


----------

